# Treatment free vs natural remedies?



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

For your convenience, a definition of 'treatment-free' has been provided in this forum. If you wish to discuss treatments, how to treat, with what to treat, and non-chemical treatments, please direct your questions to the Diseases and Pests forum. If you wish to discuss keeping bees without using treatments, natural or otherwise, this is the place.


----------

